

Ask HN: Recommend Statistical Software - harry

I'm looking for a suite of software that is able to interface with ODBC databases, automatically build basic regression curves, perform quick relationship mapping, and provide some decent reporting options with the data.<p>My hope is that someone out there lurking is a data miner by trade and has an opinion on this. We're looking for more intermediate level stuff (I can use basic SPSS/excel but I'm looking to make it quick for some new positions.)<p>I've taken a look at SPSS's offerings and Rapid Insight's Data Integration. Both look nice and carry hefty price tags, so I'd like some opinions besides my first impressions. Any help is greatly appreciated.
======
shamelesshacker
R

~~~
OmniLarry
This. I was going to ask "You mean other than R?" It is most certainly the
first thing to look at.

~~~
harry
Thanks to the both of you - reading up on it now.

------
nlabs
Of the proprietary options, JMP is the best. R of course is a better option,
however it can take more work to do stuff that is just a few clicks in JMP. My
startup idea is to build a JMP-like interface based on R.

